

Show HN: LAMB – Local Area Message Board - Zera
http://getlamb.com/

======
trcollinson
I have to admit that I thought at first when you said this was Local Area that
it would be run on a network with no outside of network access (which would be
a cool app, I think). Obviously, that is not what this is.

Very nice site though and I do get what you are going for. I imagine though
that success will only come with very high adoption rates. Without that there
will be no one to post to. And of course, you can't get very high adoption
rates without having people to... post to. So it's a bit of a chicken and egg
issue. How are you hoping to combat that?

~~~
Zera
Hey! Thanks for your feedback. You're right, it is a bit of a chicken and an
egg issue. One way of combating it was to make automated posts in preset areas
based on target demographic and population rates. Outside of that, I believe
for an app that requires people in a certain area to adopt in order to
generate activity, it becomes more difficult to gain popularity all around.

------
mrmondo
Just tried loading the site on my phone, gave up after 30 seconds of the
loading spinner - could be that it doesn't like mobile devices or that the
site is down but I thought I'd mention it.

~~~
Zera
Loading fine in both browser and mobile. Do you have Javascript enabled?

